# Computers fighting for wifi



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I got a new computer. It seems to cause a conflict with my wife's laptop. We will both experience momentary loss of internet. If I turn the new computer off, it is fine. What could cause that?


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Try changing the Wi-Fi channel to something other then the default 6.

Cheers!


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

You did not say, but, if only the laptop was on your wi fi and now you've added a brand new computer, you might have very low bandwidth.

Supers05 says you may be fighting your neighbors for a 'pipe' of the incoming bandwidth.

If you have good bandwidth and have a good router (and current DOS3 modem) in place that does dual bands (2.4GHz, the older, popular, extremely crowded band and the newer 5 GHz that is far less crowded, but may not cover as much area in your home), name a new home network on the 5GHz band with a similar name but with maybe a '2' in it and try it. Maybe both people on 5 GHz channel, maybe 1 on 5 GHz and 1 on 2.4 GHz?


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

mathmonger said:


> I got a new computer. It seems to cause a conflict with my wife's laptop. We will both experience momentary loss of internet. If I turn the new computer off, it is fine. What could cause that?


Does this happen only once when you first turn on the 2nd computer, or does it repeat?

Details of the computers, your router and modem?
.
.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

On the network, I've got an ipad, ipad mini, my desktop, my notebook, my wife's laptop, my phone, my wife's phone, a network printer, and the Notion home monitoring bridge. 

The bridge is not compatible with the 5Ghz band, so that wasn't going to work. I tried changing the channel, but had the same problem. My old desktop worked fine. 

I spent an hour trying random stuff with some poor sap at Verizon. Then they sent me a brand new router for free. It's all good now.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

mathmonger said:


> On the network, I've got an ipad, ipad mini, my desktop, my notebook, my wife's laptop, my phone, my wife's phone, a network printer, and the Notion home monitoring bridge.
> 
> The bridge is not compatible with the 5Ghz band, so that wasn't going to work. I tried changing the channel, but had the same problem. My old desktop worked fine.
> 
> I spent an hour trying random stuff with some poor sap at Verizon. Then they sent me a brand new router for free. It's all good now.


Routers are little computers. Complete with a cpu, ram, storage, etc. Just like a computer, sometimes they just get old and stop working. The cheap ones that you get from the various utilities with whatever deal, often run very hot, especially when they have modems built in. A life expectancy of a few years (2-4) is good for those units, if you got more, you got lucky.

Glad that you got it sorted out. 

Cheers!


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Sometimes a firmware update works.

I really hate technology these days. Does the 5ghz band improve the user experience? no.

everything we're doing could be done on equipment made 15 years ago. there's no up side to the new crap.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

user_12345a said:


> Sometimes a firmware update works.
> 
> I really hate technology these days. Does the 5ghz band improve the user experience? no.
> 
> everything we're doing could be done on equipment made 15 years ago. there's no up side to the new crap.


You live downtown? Try using a Wi-Fi network on 2.4 without issue in a crowded neighborhood. Maybe try an old 900mhz portable phone. The spectrum was filled. The marketing garbage was just that, garbage, but there really was a need for more spectrum space. Several techs have helped but not only bought time not alleviated the problem. PS. 2.4ghz is used for other appliances other then Wi-Fi devices. 

Yes, firmware updates sometimes work. They also sometimes make things worse. It still is software and can still have bugs. The utility tech support will usually try the usual reboot first stories by an eventual update. Then they just give you another box. If that didn't fix it, they send someone to look at the wires. 

Cheers!


----------



## kbartels (Mar 2, 2016)

Your router may have a limit on the number of devices that can be active at once. So, when you log in, all the devices are fighting for access. Eventually, the more active one win and things settle down.


----------

